# Emergency laundry drain



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

I have a laundry room on the top floor of a house. They are going to put the laundry on a 8" riser ( because of heat vent) and want the drain in that. 

What do you guys do to finish this. Should I just put a snap in grate in there. Do they make 2" snap ins.

It's going to be tile so I'd like it to look good.

Thanks

Case


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

if it's going to be tile anyway, do it just like a shower pan with a small curb in front.

Drain is flush and added benefit is a drain that works if needed,done quite a few like that.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Safe pan with an integrated drain is the way to go.

I have found that a tile floor without a membrane down into a three piece drain assembly very easily can leak around tile joints or the drain and still cause damage.


----------



## Copper face (May 8, 2013)

I agree, shower pan is how I have done it before , if they are going to tile it that might work for you.


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

Makes sense thanks gentleman.


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

redbeardplumber said:


> Makes sense thanks gentleman.


But when the trap evaporates. The laundry room will stink, trap prime, or tell owner to pour water down drain or use mineral oil -- do not use food oils draws ants.

Talking to the zone here in Salt Lake City


----------



## LIQUID (Sep 26, 2013)

if the laundry is in the top floor then use an indirect drain ( no need for a trap, no evaporation ) and pipe it to the emergency floor drain of the mechanical room. this is how we do it in Alberta Canada anyways.


----------



## Ghostmaker (Jan 12, 2013)

Just use the liquid rubber membrane the tile work will adhere to it .


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

LIQUID said:


> if the laundry is in the top floor then use an indirect drain ( no need for a trap, no evaporation ) and pipe it to the emergency floor drain of the mechanical room. this is how we do it in Alberta Canada anyways.


This is how I will do it. No trap is necessary.


----------



## alberteh (Feb 26, 2012)

What!?

redbeard tell me you are [email protected]


----------



## LIQUID (Sep 26, 2013)

Why would you not do it this way? I figure YOU are kidding.


----------



## alberteh (Feb 26, 2012)

Ok just so we are clear:

he wants to pipe up a fixture with no trap and have it drain into a floor drain 2 stories below.

isn't there a max 36" fall before a trap?

edit - just re-read the op. he said upper floor, so may not be 2 stories but may be 1 story


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

alberteh said:


> Ok just so we are clear: he wants to pipe up a fixture with no trap and have it drain into a floor drain 2 stories below. isn't there a max 36" fall before a trap?


It's a short building


----------



## LIQUID (Sep 26, 2013)

An indirect trap doesn't need a p trap cause it has no direct connection to the drainage system, in a laundry room the floor drains only perpose is in an overflow of the machiene which would be a very rare occurance and if itndid happen the drain would easilly serve its perpose. Code allows for it.


----------



## LIQUID (Sep 26, 2013)

There is a max of 36 " fall to a trap, however this is not connected directlly to the trap and drainage. It is indirectlly connected.


----------



## alberteh (Feb 26, 2012)

looking in my hand dandy code book and nearest i can get is 2.4.2.1 (1) (e) (vi) where is says that a drain or overflow from a water system or heating system shall be indirectly connected. 

is this where it says it in the code?

(i am very curious since i have never even heard it mentioned before today)


----------



## LIQUID (Sep 26, 2013)

As my code book lives In my work truck I Cannot give you a reference at this time but will next week when back at work. Something to the effect of 
" a drainage pipe that serves an indircetly cnnected branch shall not require the Installation of traps. "

It is in the canadian code book ( I assume you are looking in the canadian code? ) 

Like I said, will give a reference early next week.


----------



## alberteh (Feb 26, 2012)

yup looking in my 2010 canada plumbing code. all of the references i found were for clearwater waste (ice machine, fountain etc.) and we do that all the time for condensate but the trap is in the same room.


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

I believe all 3 of us are in Alberta. it is an emergency drain.....no trap. If it had a trap it would need a trap primer cuz it would stink all the time. Never remember learning anything about this in school, then when I did new homes, if laundry was on top floor this was required... I piped it all in 90's and some of it is even level....


----------



## hayware (Sep 30, 2012)

redbeardplumber said:


> I have a laundry room on the top floor of a house. They are going to put the laundry on a 8" riser ( because of heat vent) and want the drain in that. What do you guys do to finish this. Should I just put a snap in grate in there. Do they make 2" snap ins. It's going to be tile so I'd like it to look good. Thanks Case


you want to install an emergency floor drain here? Or you want to install a new laundry drain.


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

Just an emergency drain for laundry... On top floor


----------



## alberteh (Feb 26, 2012)

we do laundry in upper floors all the time and not once have we installed a floor drain of any type. the only one in the house is the one in mechanical room.


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

alberteh said:


> we do laundry in upper floors all the time and not once have we installed a floor drain of any type. the only one in the house is the one in mechanical room.


So what do you do. No emergency what if washer floods room. It is not a floor drain... Emergency so you don't wreck the entire house on a failed appliance....

Standard practice at most shops dude

Just run it down so if it dumps , it's near the floor drain..


----------



## alberteh (Feb 26, 2012)

I'm not disagreeing that it is a good idea just saying that we've never done it.

so the idea is a standard shower strainer, then pipe it to the nearest floor drain with indirect connection ignoring double 45 rule (since it is not needed, before trap) and call it good?

what do you call it for the inspector?


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

just put shower strainer in floor.... No ptrap... Just 90's all the way down to mechanical room, preferably near floor drain, a few feet above floor.
I've never done one in a high end home before, ( tile) so was wondering how to do drain in floor ... So I'll stick with strainer with mat or schluter...

Call it emergency drain

Double 45 rule? U mean before clean out?


----------



## alberteh (Feb 26, 2012)

double 45 rule in alberta: no 90's on drainage.

thanks for the info.

learn something new every day!


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

You know I'm not sure if it is even part of plumbing code, or just something builders/plumbers wanted to do to protect property.


----------



## alberteh (Feb 26, 2012)

yeah i've been looking in the code and can't find anything.

nearest i found is 2.4.2.1 but that only applies to clear water waste and does not mention emergency drains. 

but, since it is an indirect connection the rules don't apply anyway. I am looking at it as a good idea that can't hurt.


----------



## LIQUID (Sep 26, 2013)

Yeah I look into the code and I can find in the appendix division b a-2.4.2.1 a suitablle picture but you have to imagine a emergency floor drain instead of a drinking fountain. There is no direct reference to indirect connections on an emergency drain..


----------



## alberteh (Feb 26, 2012)

got it. i found that illustration also but did not find a reference to an emergency floor drain.

if we can substitute a fd for the fountains in that picture then it all makes sense

thanks


----------



## LIQUID (Sep 26, 2013)

.


----------



## suzie (Sep 1, 2010)

Disaster pan is just an precautionary measure here and not even in the code. We can use a cheesy plastic pan that catches water or pipe down to mechanical floor drain as stated in previous post. no trap needed


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

^^^^^ yes I talked to inspector today.... Not in code, just a good idea...


----------

